# Guppy Problem



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I am so frustrated! All of my guppies seem to get this problem and then die!! They are fine, then one will get hugely bloated over time and then die. (No scales are sticking out, so I'm thinking it's not Dropsy). My last 2 guppies have it now. Should I just take them out of the tank? *y2

My 2 Cardinal Tetras, cherry shrimp, bamboo shrimp, pleco, betta and african dwarf frogs are all unaffected by whatever is making the guppies sick. They are all perfectly healthy! (Except for the fact that the cherries won't breed! Arrgh!) *sh

Should I take the guppies out in case they have a parasite and get something hardier like a couple platy's or sword tails? I can't medicate the tank since I have invertebrates and amphibians - and I don't think I need to since no one else is sick.

Any opinions? (Thanks for any help!!) *H2


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What are you feeding them?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

They get a protein based colour enhancer (tropical fish flake) food in the am. They get a spirulina based food in the pm. Every few days or so they get frozen blood worms or frozen brine shrimp as a treat/suppliment.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Try feeding them green peas and see if it will clear it up. Check youtube for vids on how to prepare. If that doesn't work could be parasites. I would try Jungla Labs parasite clear (has worked the best for me in the past) or Tetra parasite clear. You should be able to find one or the other at your local store, but being in Canada not sure.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> If that doesn't work could be parasites. I would try Jungla Labs parasite clear (has worked the best for me in the past) or Tetra parasite clear. You should be able to find one or the other at your local store, but being in Canada not sure.



Thanks for the advice! I will check out the green pea vids! 

As for the medications, are they safe for invertebrates and amphibians? I've got shrimp and frogs in the tank and they can't have any copper from meds. :fish9:


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Guppies need a more veggie based flake. And should only get protein once in awhile.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

No, not safe for inverts. Shrimp anyway. Snails may be okay.


----------

